# Donald Trump ist Präsident!!!!!!!!!!



## tobi197225 (11 Nov. 2016)

Ich finde es super, daß er Präsident ist!!!!
Er hat deutsche Vorfahren, das macht mich Stolz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Nov. 2016)

Die Amis haben Trump und wir Merkel, jeder was er verdient


----------



## binsch (11 Nov. 2016)

Ja :thumbup:
Das reicht


----------



## axam (11 Nov. 2016)

BREAKING NEWS: Ein Großteil der Amerikaner hat deutsche Vorfahren.


----------



## Death Row (12 Nov. 2016)

Die ersten Purge-Nacht beginnt übrigens im Sommer 2017


----------

